# My wormwood supplement experiment - let's see if I poo worms



## David

I've noticed an increase in discussion of parasites on the forum as of late.  When my symptoms first started, I was living in the jungles of Hawaii in 3rd world conditions.  I was often barefoot, in mud, tracking, killing, and eating feral pigs.  I drank from water that wasn't well filtered, and bathed in stuff that had little wigglers in it.  I loved every second of it.

When my symptoms first started, my thought was, "Hahah, I have a parasite".  I went to the doctor, was tested, and the results came back negative.  Two other times over the course of six months I was tested for parasites as doctors tried to diagnose me and each time the results were negative.  While living in Hawaii, I had a girlfriend who did all of this with me.  She started to get gut issues as well, but instead of going to the doctor, she took "wormwood", a supplement that supposedly helps clear parasites, and she ended up fine.  I ended up with an IBD diagnosis of Lymphocytic Colitis.  I've had other symptoms of parasites as well (that could of course be other things or just the IBD):

A.  Coughing up blood for 6 weeks and the doctors couldn't find a reason.  Some parasites can do this.
B.  Itchy anus.
C.  Occasional weakness
D.  Costochonditis
E.  And of course the rarely ceasing gut pain.

With the discussion of parasites lately and my history, I decided to purchase some wormwood and see what happens.  My review is of the Now brand Black Walnut Wormwood complex found here.  

According to the reviews on Amazon:

1.  The stuff tastes vile
2.  It really works and about 80% of the respondents seem to have crapped worms before too long.

Of course, we all know reviews can be faked, so I decided to make my experiment public 

I just took my first dose, about 1/2 of a dropper and mixed it with 1 1/3 cup of water.  Frankly, I didn't think the taste was all that bad.  Strong clove taste, but I didn't need a chaser.  I'll update this thread somewhat regularly going forward.

Wish me luck


----------



## ekay03

Cool, I hope it works!


----------



## Susan2

Or you could just drink lots of absinthe.


----------



## David

I took this morning's dose with orange juice.  TERRIBLE IDEA.  Clove flavorered orange juice is TERRIBLE.  Lots of water to dilute works best for sure.

I feel the same so far.  No negative affects which is good.



Susan2 said:


> Or you could just drink lots of absinthe.


Oh?  What's the story there?  Sounds like a lot more fun


----------



## Lisa

David said:


> I took this morning's dose with orange juice.  TERRIBLE IDEA.  Clove flavorered orange juice is TERRIBLE.  Lots of water to dilute works best for sure.
> 
> I feel the same so far.  No negative affects which is good.
> 
> 
> Oh?  What's the story there?  Sounds like a lot more fun



Absinthe - 
French: [absɛ̃t]) is historically described as a distilled, highly alcoholic (45–74% ABV / 90-148 proof) beverage.[1][2][3][4] It is an anise-flavoured spirit derived from herbs, including the flowers and leaves of the herb Artemisia absinthium, commonly referred to as "*grande wormwood",* together with green anise and sweet fennel. Absinthe traditionally has a natural green colour but can also be colourless. It is commonly referred to in historical literature as "la fée verte" (the "green fairy" in French).


----------



## LittleChloe

Wow David I can't think of any more you could have possibly done to give yourself parasites! :  )  We had Chloe tested for parasites also and they found nothing.  I did my own research though and discovered that depending on where they are in their lifecycle the typical tests for them can completely miss them.  I'm very interested in what you're doing and anxious to know how it goes.


----------



## David

No wigglers yet, though I didn't expect any at this point.  I'm currently up to one full dropper, twice a day and will continue to slowly increase my dose.  No negative affects either.

I found myself staring at my poo for about two minutes today.  It's very easy to make yourself believe that something you're staring at might be a parasite...


----------



## JohnnyRottenAppleseed

sounds cool! is the wormwood making you trip out? isn't that what makes Absinthe psychoactive?  thanks for the thread!


----------



## David

JohnnyO said:


> sounds cool! is the wormwood making you trip out? isn't that what makes Absinthe psychoactive?  thanks for the thread!


Not in the least.  But I'm currently taking one dropper full and weight 185lbs so I'd be surprised if it did.

In other news, my dog learned to talk and drive a car today.


----------



## lookame

So what is wormwood supposed to do? Is it to clear out the parasites which could be in you and thats why your pooping out worms or areyou taking worm eggs which hatch in your stoache and then you poop them out? I'm confused...how is this supposed to help?


----------



## David

Wormwood is intended to kill parasites.

There are therapies for IBD that intentionally infect a person with parasites, but that's not what I'm doing.  

I figured based upon my history, it'd be an interesting experiment.


----------



## mnsun

Cool, David.  I know u don't have crohn's, but I've come across a product called Sedacrohn--which is essentially 500mg of wormwood 3x a day--for crohns and UC.  I too believe many IBDs could be ameliorated by trying various anti-parasite treatments.  Labs just can't classify or detect such sneaky critters. 

There are studies that seem to back it up, but the product might just allow lower yet effective dosages, and therefore lower side effects, of pred when used in combination with Sedacrohn/wormwood. http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0944711307000025

That product's website claims results in a couple weeks and advises only using it a month at a time.  Anyhow, I'll probably give it a try sometime.  I'll post it if I do.

A doctor, Leo Galland, at scdlifestyle.com's "podcast 29" claims success by trying many antibiotics and antiparasitic treatments in conjunction to dietary changes until improvements are noticed.  Though I don't believe he just haphazardly prescribes antibiotics/antifungals/antiparasitics, as many can end up killing off flora and worsening dis-ease states.


----------



## ctrl z

I told my bf about this and he bought some. I think he just wants to poo worms.

I hope he does. That should be interesting.


----------



## David

Still nothing.  No side effects either.

*shrug*


----------



## xJillx

This is really interesting, David.  How long do you intend on taking wormwood?  

Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## David

xJillx said:


> This is really interesting, David.  How long do you intend on taking wormwood?


I plan to take it as indicated which is two weeks to take the first bottle then a one week break then two weeks with the second bottle.


----------



## outlier

i would go with the Absinthe variety.

why didn't you just ask for a test for parisites?


----------



## Jessi

Are you sure this is such a good idea right before the Caribbean? I mean, nobody would enjoy a brand new husband that poops worms.


----------



## David

I'm on my second bottle and have been for about a week.  Nothing to report really.  No worms in the toilet, my symptoms are a little better but I feel that's more due to diet, and no side effects I notice.  I won't update again unless I see worms or until I'm done since there's not much to report otherwise.


----------



## Sue-2009

Well?


----------



## David

Nothing ever happened.  

Anti-climatic, I know


----------



## D Bergy

Most parasites you can't see.  I did have some I could see. I killed some by accident using Turmeric tincture.  Contrast fluid killed some also. 

Humaworm is a popular parasite treatment. 

Dan


----------



## ctrl z

My boyfriend never poo'd worms either. I was sad. I was really hoping he would. Shake him up a bit. :devil:


----------



## Sue-2009

Crap!  Did it work?  As disgusting as I find it...if it worked. I'd do it!


----------



## Gianni

> When my symptoms first started, I was living in the jungles of Hawaii in 3rd world conditions. I was often barefoot, in mud, tracking, killing, and eating feral pigs. I drank from water that wasn't well filtered, and bathed in stuff that had little wigglers in it. I loved every second of it.


Sounds like a dream I keep having That sounds amazing. I'm actually planning a trip to Kawaii this summer and plan on backpacking across the island and maybe meeting indigenous people like that.


----------



## bangarang

Sue-2009 said:


> Crap!  Did it work?  As disgusting as I find it...if it worked. I'd do it!


Go on a juice fast or even a high water content food fast(melons, celery, etc) along with parasitic, bowel and kidney herbal formulas, you'll see them tho you probably would want to contact your doctor prior to starting any regime like that.


----------

